# good vibrations 2006



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

LES DERNIÈRES MINUTES  





> Un magazine féminin propose un vibromasseur avec son dernier numéro
> 
> 02-12  19:10:13  Un magazine féminin français, le bimensuel Jalouse, propose un vibromasseur avec son dernier numéro, livré sous un film plastique opaque, avec la mention "Interdit aux moins de 18 ans", une première dans l'histoire de la presse magazine en France.
> 
> ...


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

ça va partir en sucette


----------



## mog (4 Décembre 2005)

Alors... heureuse?


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça va partir en sucette



Non non ça se met pas vraiment dans la bouche ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Décembre 2005)

good vibrations à vous !!!    ​


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non ça se met pas vraiment dans la bouche ...



  
​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

C'est bon, avec la surenchère dans les batailles entre magasines on aurra droit à notre poupée gonflable mensuelle avec chaquue playboy...


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Décembre 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Alors... heureuse?


bä moi je connaissais pas "Jalouse" comme magazine mais je vais peut-être m'y mettre...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Décembre 2005)

ah non pas de poupée ! j'ai plus de chaises !


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

Je veux mon iSight avec un mag MAC...


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> good vibrations à vous !!!    ​



dit donc cossy, tu a bien dit que tu a passer l'aprem seul sous une couette avec des livres ? :rateau:

oui je sais je vois du vice partout :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je veux mon iSight avec un mag MAC...



Toi t'as envie de te montrer à poil ....


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dit donc cossy, tu a bien dit que tu a passer l'aprem seul sous une couette avec des livres ? :rateau:



j'ai dis ça moi...


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dis ça moi...




 la couette va bien ? :love:


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'as envie de te montrer à poil ....



Vais me raser    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> la couette va bien ? :love:




Elle elle s'en souvient aussi comme les draps ...


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

Pas de draps...pas de chocolat :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de draps...pas de chocolat :love:




   ​


----------



## mog (4 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'as envie de te montrer à poil ....



Malheureusement, je pense qu'il y plus de chance que la future iSight intègre un système *anti*-vibrations... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de draps...pas de chocolat :love:



Et moi qui voulais m'en enduire tout le corps ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et moi qui voulais m'en enduire tout le corps ...



on trouvera une solution...  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

J'en doute pas ...


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> on trouvera une solution...  :rose:



Cherchons....


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dis ça moi...





> après-midi sous le duvet en perspective avec tout plein de gros bouquins sur les genoux
> je n'ai jamais été aussi sereine face à 43exos que j'ai à faire...
> allez savoir pourquoi....



la preuve


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la preuve



ah oui... :rose:


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2005)

marie  la petite veux ce numéro de jalouse :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> marie  la petite veux ce numéro de jalouse :rateau:


elle s'en fout, elle a Finn !!! :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

Hier les mecs avaient le sujet des Miss...

Ce soir il y a ce fil....

Vive l'égalité


----------



## Nephou (4 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> mais je vais peut-être mis mettre...




_dîtes, c'est fait exprès là non ? avoue _


----------



## je hais les ordis (4 Décembre 2005)

boah j'pensais que ca parler reggae ici....good vibrations...pffff


----------



## Apca (4 Décembre 2005)

A quands des Ibook ou Ipod avec les magazines ?


----------



## Le_iPodeur (4 Décembre 2005)

ou un iPod shuffle camouflé dans un packet de chewing-gum ? (ça c'est faisable par contre)


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

On dévie du sujet là !!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On dévie du sujet là !!!



effectivement 

aucun rapport entre le chewing-gum et le vibro...?


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On dévie du sujet là !!!




Scandaleux...on parlait tranquillement de vibros et là !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

Ca risque de monter au dessus de la ceinture (on y est presque avec l'ipod)


----------



## Apca (4 Décembre 2005)

Bon, retournons à nos moutons. . . :sleep: 

Euh enfin, à nos vibro. . .


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> effectivement
> 
> aucun rapport entre le chewing-gum et le vibro...?



Si mais bon ...


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ca risque de monter au dessus de la ceinture (on y est presque avec l'ipod)




Vidéo ?


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bon, retournons à nos moutons. . . :sleep:
> 
> Euh enfin, à nos vibro. . .



Et oui car y a pas de bééééééééééééé comme dirait un ami légionnaire !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Vidéo ?



Exhibo !!


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si mais bon ...



ah oui ??   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

Oui ! :rateau:


----------



## Bouche Dorée (4 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> LES DERNIÈRES MINUTES



Heureusement que vous êtes là Princess Tatav...    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

ben , alors ...... 

qui est allé courir au kiosque acheter cette revue pour sois meme ou pour l'offrir  ? 








edit : et pourquoi bouche dorée elle me vouvois ??????


----------



## Imaginus (5 Décembre 2005)

Je l'ai pas trouvé helas... 



QUOI ??


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

c'est très pratique pour savoir quelle dent a une carie


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> elle s'en fout, elle a Finn !!! :rateau:



mais pas toi :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ben , alors ......
> 
> qui est allé courir au kiosque acheter cette revue pour sois meme ou pour l'offrir  ?
> 
> ...


En même temps on n'est pas non plus obligé(e) d'acheter un torchon pareil pour avoir l'objet tant convoité  

_ réponse possible à l'édit : ça donne un genre sans doute_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de me faire pouffer quand je mange mon Fjord©.


Arrête donc de faire de la pub toi on va finir par croire que t'es sponsorisé :rateau:


----------



## Bouche Dorée (5 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de me faire pouffer quand je mange mon Fjord©.



Et PAf l'écran du PB...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> Et PAf l'écran du PB...



Il était si excité que ça le Roberto ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

C'était donc pas du Fjord


----------



## Bouche Dorée (5 Décembre 2005)

Du lait en poudre...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2005)

Faut dire que ça part vite parfois ..


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2005)

Dis, papa c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait?...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> Du lait en poudre...



Il serait si vieux que ça ..?


----------



## MrStone (5 Décembre 2005)

Le geyser sec


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dis, papa c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait?...




Tais-toi et avale !


----------



## dool (5 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> En même temps on n'est pas non plus obligé(e) d'acheter un torchon pareil pour avoir l'objet tant convoité
> 
> _ réponse possible à l'édit : ça donne un genre sans doute_



Le "torchon" y sert à s'essuyer ?


----------



## dool (5 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tais-toi et avale !



Attention au cancer !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non non ça va.
> _C'est à cause de princess, avec ces z'histoires de trucs-bidules pour se chozer, là._
> :rose:
> 
> :love:




quoi a cause de princess ???????    

je n'ai rien fait d'autre que un copié/collé d'une new moi !!!


----------



## Bouche Dorée (5 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> 4¤ la choze, c'est pas cher, remarque : *Noël approche*, la fête des Mères par contre c'est dans un p'tit moment.
> :rose:
> 
> _Ça m'évitera d'aller zoner à Sexy Gare© avec mes Wayfarer®._





:rateau:   La PAuvre...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:   La PAuvre...




tu l'as dit : il a tout depensé dans le hi- tic


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tais-toi et avale !



Malin, chui vert maintenant...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Malin, chui vert maintenant...


.... hum hum ... 

 Je voudrais du soleil vert
 Des étoiles et du ciel vert
 Des photos de gens d'hier
 Dans mon jardin d'hiver

.....


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> .... hum hum ...
> 
> Je voudrais du soleil vert
> Des étoiles et du ciel vert
> ...



La boucle est bouclée.   Merci Lorna.


----------



## MrStone (6 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon faut que je trouve un marchand de journaux loin de chez moi.


"'jour m'sieu Vendez, Libé et Groboulons mag, comme d'hab ?" 

:rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon faut que je trouve un marchand de journaux loin de chez moi.



Oui en y allant avec un casque, des lunettes noirs :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça me fait penser au film pas récent-récent de Woody Allen où il prend une pile de magazines sérieux et glisse en dessous une revue cochonne, discrétos...
> 
> Et le marchand, hurlant à travers le magasin à sa femme : _"C'est quoi déjà le prix d'*Amygdales Magazine* ??"_
> :afraid::sick::rose::rateau:
> ...


 alors que si tu vas direct dans un sex shop vu la réciprocité de la situation si connaissances il y à vous serez dans le même cas  et en plus ta femme aura droit à un vrai gadget de qualité et pas un truc à 4 ¤ :mouais: o radin ! )   


Sinon  y'à bien la technique de Supermoquette : une moustache des lunettes disco ..et zou incognito le Roberto !


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> alors que si tu vas direct dans un sex shop vu la réciprocité de la situation si connaissances il y à vous serez dans le même cas  et en plus ta femme aura droit à un vrai gadget de qualité et pas un truc à 4 ¤ :mouais: o radin ! )
> 
> 
> Sinon  y'à bien la technique de Supermoquette : une moustache des lunettes disco ..et zou incognito le Roberto !



On voit l'accro au sexy toy!!


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> .... hum hum ...
> 
> Je voudrais du soleil vert



Soleil green is people comme ils disaient ...

Les gens ressemblent à des pastilles ... C'est pour ça qu'il faut les sucer longtemps pour que ça fonde !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Sinon  y'à bien la technique de Supermoquette : une moustache des lunettes disco ..et zou incognito le Roberto !


Moi je filerais une pièce à une môme qu'il aille chercher à sa place


----------



## lumai (6 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Malin, chui vert maintenant...




L'était pas frais, le fjord ??? :afraid:


----------



## Bouche Dorée (6 Décembre 2005)

oop's  in public    :rateau:


----------



## dada didouda (6 Décembre 2005)

y parait que les femmes coreennes ont pas besoin de vibro  :mouais: 

merci AntoineD ...


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

C'est toujours mieux en public !


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

C'est ce qu'on appelle la dinde surprise ..? :mouais:


----------



## AntoineD (6 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> alors que si tu vas direct dans un sex shop vu la réciprocité de la situation si connaissances il y à vous serez dans le même cas  et en plus ta femme aura droit à un vrai gadget de qualité et pas un truc à 4 ¤ :mouais: o radin ! )



Non, détrompe-toi, il est pas mal 

Petit, mais sympa. Il trône gentiment sur la table de nuit de nuit de ma copine. C'est son anniversaire ce soir, on va sauter sur l'occasion   

Mais à comparer avec l'autre, plus gros et plus joli mais à 19 euros... y'a pas photo. Le vibreur est un peu sauvage, on ne peut pas moduler la puissance. Dommage.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

"le vibreur sauvage et pépita"


----------



## AntoineD (6 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "le vibreur sauvage et pépita"





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "Le vibreur _UN PEU_ sauvage et pépita"


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

Fais-lui des avances


----------



## AntoineD (6 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merde les quatre euros que j'ai, ça fait partie de la monnaie pour la baby-sitter d'taleur.



offre-lui Jalouse.


----------



## dada didouda (6 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> offre-lui Jalouse.



elle aura de quoi s'occuper pendant la soirée


----------



## Hache-Hache (8 Décembre 2005)

Si j'achète ce canard, c'est uniquement pour les mots croisés !


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Décembre 2005)

et c'est pour cette même raison que je ne l'achète pas...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Non, détrompe-toi, il est pas mal
> [...]
> 
> Mais à comparer avec l'autre, plus gros et plus joli mais à 19 euros... y'a pas photo. Le vibreur est un peu sauvage, on ne peut pas moduler la puissance. Dommage.


Ah ouais mais bon sans modulateur.. ça vaut sans doute les 15¤ d'écart 
_ Ps : enfin un post qui en a  _


----------



## AntoineD (8 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais mais bon sans modulateur.. ça vaut sans doute les 15¤ d'écart
> _ Ps : enfin un post qui en a  _


Tu as tout à fait raison. Malgré mon souci de rester "in charte", je tiens à tous vous conseiller d'utiliser des piles usagées : sans quoi, c'est trop puissant...

Bref, on rejoint la philosophie mac : mieux vaut être un peu plus cher, parfois... 

testé pour vous (et pas par moi, hein...)


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> testé pour vous (et pas par moi, hein...)



Tu sais, on est entre gens de bonne compagnie, tu peux assumer...


----------



## MACcossinelle (9 Décembre 2005)

Bon, alors quelqu'un a acheté Jalouse...et l'assume...???  :rateau:

(si quelqu'un a déjà posté plus haut...désolée pas eu le temps de relire...:rose: )


----------



## Stargazer (9 Décembre 2005)

Toi t'as pas lu le post de AntoineD juste un peu au dessus ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Dans ce cas il me restera toujours une solution, en fait : il est petit il est noir et avec son vibreur et sa housse en nubuck il est pratique mon Sony Ericsson© !_
> :love:



C'est vrai ça. Pourquoi s'encombrer d'un vibro ? Un téléphone portable suffit.


----------



## AntoineD (10 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Au fait au fait, il a passé une boooonne soirée ?*


Bof... la chair a encore pris le dessus 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Dans ce cas il me restera toujours une solution, en fait : il est petit il est noir et avec son vibreur et sa housse en nubuck il est pratique mon Sony Ericsson© !_


Tout à fait ! Je me rappelle d'une (fausse ?) pub ericsson, où il était question d'un nouveau téléphone, "mit vibracall" :






Désolé, je ne l'ai pas retrouvé dans une taille plus grande...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, je ne l'ai pas retrouvé dans une taille plus grande...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2005)

tu as testé en vrai lorna ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu as testé en vrai lorna ?


Celui-là ? non 
Y'à pas de modulateur d'abord  et ensuite tout ce qui l'accompagne ne m'intéresse pas forcément ,quoique je devrais peut-êre m'y mettre :mouais: (à lire Jalouse) le titre euh ...m'interpelle   )


----------



## AntoineD (10 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Celui-là ? non
> Y'à pas de modulateur d'abord  et ensuite tout ce qui l'accompagne ne m'intéresse pas forcément ,quoique je devrais peut-êre m'y mettre :mouais: (à lire Jalouse) le titre euh ...m'interpelle   )



C'est pas mal, comme mag. Son pendant masculin, L'Optimum, est assez chouette, également. Mais faut pas avoir de problème de thune parce que, quand tu lis le mag, tes idées cadeaux pour Noël finissent par prendre 3 zéros... c'est très luxe. Faut le dire. Mais y'a de la belle mise en page


----------



## AntoineD (10 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment que je l'achète, si c'est de la belle mizenpage.
> Ça va... _rentrer, si je puis dire_, :rose: dans mes frais professionnels, didloctible de mes impôts !



Eh ben voilà, tu l'as trouvé ta caution morale ! 

Dimanche matin, en revenant de la messe... hop ! l'air de rien.

Pour la belle mise en... en page, je parle surtout de l'optimum. Jalouse, c'est un peu moins fou. D'où le gadget pour... combler.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais faut pas avoir de problème de thune parce que, quand tu lis le mag, tes idées cadeaux pour Noël finissent par prendre 3 zéros... c'est très luxe. Faut le dire. Mais y'a de la belle mise en page


 Ouais bon je vais pas me saper le moral alors :rateau:

Je n'ai jamais été presse féminine, y'à que dans les salles d'attente qu'il m'arrive de les feuilleter mais bizarrement je n'y ai pas souvent vu Jalouse   ça a l'air plus drôle que Madame Figaro, Marie-Claire ou Femme actuelle :mouais: :sick:


----------



## AntoineD (10 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais été presse féminine, y'à que dans les salles d'attente qu'il m'arrive de les feuilleter mais bizarrement je n'y ai pas souvent vu Jalouse   ça a l'air plus drôle que Madame Figaro, Marie-Claire ou Femme actuelle :mouais: :sick:



Beaucoup plus ! 

Marie-Claire et Femme Actuelle, c'est plus "tablier de cuisine" qu'indépendance de la femme...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup plus !
> 
> Marie-Claire et Femme Actuelle, c'est plus "tablier de cuisine" qu'indépendance de la femme...


En même temps c'est ceux qui me correspondraient vraiment ! 

 A part que je ne mets pas de tablier.

Et puis non c'est vrai que j'ai une collection de magazines féminins ...j'oubliais ... :rose: ... mais des années 50/60  ça vaut le détour ... c'est loin très loin des vibros !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> A part que je ne mets pas de tablier



on me l'aurait dit, je ne l'aurais pas cru  

c'est vrai ?  :rose:

PS: _tu es instamment priée de ne pas piquer les fiches cuisine de "Elle" dans le salon d'attente: je les récupère :rateau:_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

moi je ne risque pas de piquer quoi que ce soit dans un salle d'attente d'un doc :
j'ammene toujours un bouquin a moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2005)

Moi, dans les salles d'attente, j'ai jamais vu de revues cochonnes. Même pas *Porc Magazine* !







Dommage !


----------

